# TI Graphing Calculator



## cryingemoji (Sep 15, 2015)

My graphing calculator is somehow missing the apps? All it includes is finances, how can I add the other apps, like Geometry? Please help I need them for college!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

this is all I found on the web. I do not have a T1 graphing calculator to test this, so this is at your risk.

https://epsstore.ti.com/OA_HTML/csksxvm.jsp?nSetId=93441

thanks,

v


----------

